

Paul Graham and Walt Disney - drm237
http://community.livejournal.com/penguicon/40139.html
Here's more of an opinion piece than a convention report. Needless to say, everything here is my own opinion alone and I'm not speaking for anybody else running Penguicon. I like to think that Penguicon is an incubator of Imagineers. This is a combination of artistic and literary imagination with engineering know-how, a word coined by one of my lifelong inspirations, Walt Disney:
======
zach
Well, Paul's coming at it from an artist's perspective. Don't get in business
to do art - beautiful algorithms, a movie that has a message for modern
America, a meditation on the color blue. Forget about doing that to make
money. L'art pour l'art. That's what I get out of it, anyway.

Walt Disney, whom I never thought much about until I read a biography a few
years back and I now consider a unique American genius, certainly wouldn't
disagree with that. But his alternative wasn't "get money," it was to give
people a certain kind of experience. But, in a sense, that's a great business
plan too. So it works out.

------
far33d
Walt is probably the most successful businessman ever to follow the mantra
"Make Something People Want".

He wasn't a big fan of budgets, business models, and the like. He built things
he wanted, and believed other people wanted too. He was a workaholic and a
visionary, and never settled for just good enough. It shows in his work and it
shows in the work that happened at Disney after his death.

------
greendestiny
This inspired me to write a bit about creativity vs usefulness, which I subbed
to hacker news as this link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=46850>

